# Why I Sold My A6000



## Deleted member 215987

Very simple! Lack of affordable LENSES!


----------



## 480sparky

Um............ with the FFL distance so rediculously small, you can mount just about ANY lens on it with an adapter.

Including all your affordable Nikon lenses.


----------



## Deleted member 215987

Yes, I know, but unless you buy an expensive adapter you lose auto focus and I prefer to use auto focus most of the time.


----------



## 480sparky

But with a billion cheap lenses floating around, you can easily afford an adapter that AFs.

Besides, 778,497,392 of those lenses aren't AF to begin with.


----------



## Deleted member 215987

Read ...............Why I Bought My D7100.


----------



## Deleted member 215987

Also...............I change cameras more often than most people change their underwear so this list (reason ) is subject to change on my whim!


----------



## 480sparky

riverrat373 said:


> Read ...............Why I Bought My D7100.



I did.  And it seems you sold one vehicle to buy another vehicle because of the drink holders.


----------



## Deleted member 215987

You got it! I also buy new vehicles when it's time to change the air in my tires!


----------



## 480sparky

riverrat373 said:


> You got it! I also buy new vehicles when it's time to change the air in my tires!



I traded my last vehicle in when the radio station I liked to listen to switched to country/western.


----------



## robbins.photo

480sparky said:


> I traded my last vehicle in when the radio station I liked to listen to switched to country/western.



You traded yours in?  Huh.. wish I would have thought of that.  I wasn't sure what to do when the guy on the radio started singing about his dog, so I just pulled off to the side of the interstate and made a run for it - just abandoned it there.


----------



## astroNikon

I get my newer cars found abandoned on the side of the road.
So I take trips to Louisville and Nebraska areas quite frequently.
Usually the batteries are near dead from the radio blasting but that's a simple fix.


----------



## robbins.photo

astroNikon said:


> I get my newer cars found abandoned on the side of the road.
> So I take trips to Louisville and Nebraska areas quite frequently.
> Usually the batteries are near dead from the radio blasting but that's a simple fix.



Sorry about that Chevy Citation.  Man, what a lemon that thing was... yikes.


----------



## astroNikon

robbins.photo said:


> Sorry about that Chevy Citation.  Man, what a lemon that thing was... yikes.


I rebadged it a Cadillac Cimarron and sold it for a bunch of money.


----------



## robbins.photo

astroNikon said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about that Chevy Citation.  Man, what a lemon that thing was... yikes.
> 
> 
> 
> I rebadged it a Cadillac Cimarron and sold it for a bunch of money.
Click to expand...


Well then you can afford to up your offer to Brainiack for his Tamron 150-600.  Skinflint.


----------

